# What to catch



## Fishi (Jul 10, 2014)

Coming down to Pensacola on Monday wondering what's biting and how I can catch it from the beach


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Go by Hot Spots bait/tackle/charters on the Island.
They will hook you up.


----------

